# Guinea Pigs



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey all you guinea pig owners!

Could you tell me a bit about them, I'm thinking of getting some after my hamsters have departed. They are only 6 months old at the moment so it wouldn't be for another...... year to two. 

Are they good pets, do they smell, cost to keep, lifespan, 1 or 2+, intelligence, temperament, cage size, garden needed?

Thanks

Char
xxx


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

My oldest guinea lived till nearly 5 years, which I got told was good, but I've known one live upto 8 years! 

They don't smell, and are quite clean.

Temperment depends on the individual, but I've always found them to be loving, and they love cuddles  [most of the time! mine's just really nosey lol]

Guineas love company, but saying that I only have the one, and he's fine, he lives in the living room and loves all the hussle bussle ... if I have to put him in my bedroom for some reason, it's quiet in there, he doesn't eat or do anything... until he comes back into the living room! lol.

Hope I've helped abit


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Hey all you guinea pig owners!
> 
> Could you tell me a bit about them, I'm thinking of getting some after my hamsters have departed. They are only 6 months old at the moment so it wouldn't be for another...... year to two.
> 
> ...


They are very good pets, they dont mind being held, very rarely bite, can be a little scatty when young.

As far as I can say, no they dont smell, having had hamsters and guineas, hamsters smell more.

Cost to keep is a tough one, they have to have fresh hay and a guinea pig food, they also like greens, although if you have grass that isnt treated that would do for that. Carrots, apple, melon, dandelions etc are all appreciated.

Lifespan- I have had one get to 7, I have a 6 year old now.

1 or 2 depends on how long it will be left without human company and how big the cage is you can have, you will not want 2 guineas in less than 3 foot.

Intellegence depends on the guinea. my old girl has never been very bright but my youngsters have made me look at guineas all different, they work stuff out and are real characters.

Temperment can depend if its a noisy one or one that likes being held against a quiet one and one that gets scatty, although with handling they tend to be fine with being held.

Cage size, Indoors: I personnally would never keep 2 in less than 3ft(especially if no run in the garden) 1 they say is ok in a 2ft cage but if you have the room, the bigger the better. Outdoors: Mine have no less than 4ft outdoors, and they have the run on some of the nicer days.

Garden Needed, I dont think you have to have a garden, but be warned you will have to feed them greens/cabbage aswell as carrots, apple etc if they have not got grass to eat.

Hope that helps 
anything else, just ask.

*Heidi*


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info! Blobs coming your way! Hmmm they live a bit longer than I thought they would. I'm debating now, because I don't really want to be stuck looking for houses that allow pets, but I'm a sucker so I probably will, Are them savic rabbit cages big enough? I would be willing to spend whatever on them! In my new house, I have a garden and if I'm still living there in a few years I will defo be getting some! What about sex, is there a specific sex i should go for because I'm a newbie?

What about living with cats? If they come when I'm at my new house there will be 2 cats.

Char
xxx


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

No worries hun, thanks for the blob! 

I'm not sure about sexes, I've always had males! Don't know why, just turned out that way lol. 

Aslong as they're in a safe enclosure and the cats can't get to them, I'm sure it'd be fine


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

With regards to cats, I think it depends on the cat.
When my piggers go to stay with my kids as long as they are in the cage Bubble and Squeak will not go near them.
And Squeak is the hunter out of the 2 cats. :rolleyes5:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

In regards to housing; whatever cage/hutch you get, they will still need daily exercise.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

If you want two you are better going for two females from the same litter in my opinion. Males from the same litter can sometimes get on well but sometimes they can fight when they reach maturity like hamsters do. I have three sows together in a Lavender Lodge hutch in the shed and another two in another Lavender Lodge. My inside piggies are in Nero 3's but Nero 4 is better if you are putting two piggies together and you can get stands on wheels for them too so you can move them easily. My eldest guinea pig is 5 1/2 now but they don't all get to this age - they usually die anything between aged two and four or even younger sometimes.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

We had 4 females all living together, sadly to passed away at xmas aged approx 4 years . The other 2 are still going strong :thumbsup: I have known one that reached 9 years, mine seem to go between 4 and 6 years.
They are really friendly once they are used to you, they chatter and squeak so it really seems like they are talking sometimes. They love company. And I've never known one bite, (we had some about 10 years ago as well when the kids were small and they never bit the kids).
When it comes to costs the biggest hutch or cage you can afford.
Mine live in a 4tf 2 story hutch in the garden and have a 5ft run to go out in a few times a week. They need plenty of hay, a good quality food and regular supplements of veg. It's important to feed them properly as they cannot produce their own vitamin C.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I would say 2 girls are the better option for a new owner because there is less likely to be fighting. The person I got mine from had 12 girls in a big run on the grass the other day, with no fights! I cant get 3 boys to live together, but I have always done well with 2 boys. At the moment I have 4 young boys(2 lots of 2) and 1 old girl left(her friend died) Obviously there is a difference now, but there wasnt much from them being the same age, I dunno if anyone else has found that girls can be a but scattier, but nothing major.
As for the cats, make sure the cage is locked so they can't get to them and they should be fine with them.

*Heidi*


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I would buy the biggest cage I could! Thats what my student loan is for......! LOL Can you get 2 cages and connect them together to give them loadsa space? Also it will stop my mum coming round... she says they look like big rats.... I said she should go to specsavers! LOL I think I would keep them in my room, and then get them out every night, and not let cats get in there. They aren't my cats so I can just not let them in my room!

Its not for a couple of years yet, which I will be 21/22 at the time. Cos I'm not allowed any more pets :-( 

What do people think about bunnys?

Char
xxx


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

You sound like me LOL now I've got the hamsters i'm tried to convince parentals to let me get a rabbit /guinea pigs . It's not working though


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I now live with friends in a rented house - well I will do... at the end of June, and so far there is 15 hamsters, 2 cats, and fish, so bit of a managerie really. So i'm going to wait till all of my pets have left this world and get some guinea pigs cos I think they are majorly cute and seem to be quite an easy pet to handle, and with having... by then a.. 4 year old brother he will be able to handle them, which he wouldn't be able to do with hamsters. 

Char
xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I would buy the biggest cage I could! Thats what my student loan is for......! LOL Can you get 2 cages and connect them together to give them loadsa space? Also it will stop my mum coming round... she says they look like big rats.... I said she should go to specsavers! LOL I think I would keep them in my room, and then get them out every night, and not let cats get in there. They aren't my cats so I can just not let them in my room!
> 
> Its not for a couple of years yet, which I will be 21/22 at the time. Cos I'm not allowed any more pets :-(
> 
> ...


Bunnys are lovely but Guineas are much more loving and like to be handled, also (my opinion only) I think they have more personality  I've owned both... and I'd always choose Guineas!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Between the 2, I would say to have the guinea's because they actually like being handled whereas rabbits generally dont like it that much, also they need a much bigger area to run around in. I have both, and while I wouldnt be without a rabbit(or 7 ) I do like the guineas(i have 5) for the fact that they are vocal, and friendly, and they will be handled as much or as little as you like.

*Heidi*


----------

